
Ask HN: Hey mobile devs, how often do you release to an app store? - wuliwong
At my company, our mobile teams have releases to their app stores about once a month. I am a backend developer and was wondering what this looks like for other mobile teams. A secondary question is if this release cycle includes Android and iOS or are the two platforms allowed to maintain different release cycles?<p>Thanks!
======
askafriend
I've worked at a company where we'd release every week and heavily leverage
feature gates to hide features before they were ready for launch. And I've
worked at a company that had no defined cadence - we'd release in big, well-
defined chunks when features were fully baked and fully QA'd; no feature gates
were needed on the client here.

There's value in both approaches, but I think I prefer the latter when the
team size is small. Once you have multiple teams/priorities, the equation
changes and it makes sense to have a more distributed, less segmented process.
But initially it's great to have the predictability of well defined, packaged,
well-QA'd releases. Results in a very high quality product and makes it really
easy to debug/fix issues between releases.

